# One for James



## Midnight (31 Oct 2009)

I'm adding this to the forum instead emailing James direct as the info may help others. 

Hi James
I've been using (James) "All in One" for over a year now in my low-light (2xT8), CO2, 300ltr tank. I use a double strength recipe with weekly water changes.

KN03 4 teaspons
KH2PO4 1/2 teaspoon
K2SO4 1 teaspoon
MgSO4 3+1/2 teaspoons
Aqua-essentials Trace Mix 3 teaspoons
Ascorbic Acid 1/8 teaspoon
Potassium Sorbate 1/16 teaspoon	
Distilled water 500ml

Dosage Mon-Fri 25ml 
50% waterchange each Friday before dosing

Plant growth has been incredible I throw away about a bucket full of surplus plants each month. Having said that there are two issues I have yet to overcome.

1/ BBA can't get rid of it despite a flowjet, small powerhead/spraybar (sub-surface), constant lime green drop tester (DKH water) mounted at the opposite end to the Dennerle Diffuser and about 500kg of CO2 every three months.

2/ Although my Spatterdock(s) thrive many of the other broad-leaf plants don't. Amazon swords (var) grow well enough but the leaves have pin holes tend to curl suggesting deficiency in KNO3 yet I use double the recommended amount. Crypts too seem to struggle a bit lately. 

Vallis grows over 50cm long, Stourogyne grows like wildfire over 25cm high and Hygrophilia is a constant battle to keep in check. 

I would like to try a higher lighting setup (I have 2 T5's in the box) but fear the BBA will get even worse than it is now.

Any thoughts on these deficiency and BBA issues could they be related?  Would you alter the recipe?

Cheers


----------



## JamesC (31 Oct 2009)

Both 1 and 2 point to CO2/flow problems. Some plants are more susceptible than others which is why sometimes you see some plants struggling whilst others grow like wildfire.

James


----------



## ceg4048 (31 Oct 2009)

Yep, as James says, this is strictly a CO2 issue. The recipie has nothing to do with it. A 300L tank is very large so it's entirely possible that you do not have enough flow or that you need to turn the gas on earlier before the lights. What is your total flow rate? I really doubt that you are using 500 kilograms of CO2 every three months though. That would be a lot, even for me.

Cheers,


----------



## plantbrain (31 Oct 2009)

+3

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Midnight (1 Nov 2009)

JamesC said:
			
		

> Both 1 and 2 point to CO2/flow problems. Some plants are more susceptible than others which is why sometimes you see some plants struggling whilst others grow like wildfire.
> 
> James



Thanks for the swift response. I agree that the symptons suggest CO2 but I just looked at the drop checker again and it's a almost yellow so am nervous about adding more. 

The flow is like a mill stream from the Hydo 2,300 lph, a small powerhead and the Dennerle Reactor with the return hose from the Eheim filter 700lph 

The bubble counter is too fast to count but I do use 500kg about every 3 months (fortunately I found a local pub gas supplier who fills it for just Â£3).

If there is an issue with the CO2 I would suspect the Dennerle Reactor which seems to be not very efficient and very wasteful judging from the amout of bubbles that either get pushed out the bottom or leak from the gas bleeder. I wonder if anyone could recomend something more mainstream.

Plantbrain says "+3" am I correct in thinking he means add more light? What's your view on that?


----------



## JamesC (1 Nov 2009)

Midnight said:
			
		

> The bubble counter is too fast to count but I do use 500kg about every 3 months


Sure you don't mean 500g? 500kg is half a tonne  . As a comparrison I go through 6.5kg in about 4 months on my 200l tank.



			
				Midnight said:
			
		

> Plantbrain says "+3" am I correct in thinking he means add more light? What's your view on that?


Just means he agrees with the 2 previuos suggestions.


What are you using for your solution in the drop checker?

James


----------



## sjb123 (1 Nov 2009)

James is Right!!



> James wrote:
> Sure you don't mean 500g? 500kg is half a tonne



Your gas supplier would soon be out of business selling 500kg for Â£3

Are you using 4dkh solution in your drop checker?

Cheers Steve


----------



## Midnight (1 Nov 2009)

JamesC said:
			
		

> Sure you don't mean 500g? 500kg is half a tonne  . As a comparrison I go through 6.5kg in about 4 months on my 200l tank.


Ooops   sorry too old to get into these g's and kg's I looked at the bottle and it's actually 2.000g.   
So let's get this right each month I use over 650g of CO2 -  yes?  



			
				JamesC said:
			
		

> What are you using for your solution in the drop checker?James


I use Aqua-essentials 4 dkh water and the blue stuff I bought with it. The magnetic valve switches the CO2 on an hour before the lights.


----------



## Jack middleton (1 Nov 2009)

try placing the DC in different areas of the tank to see if it remains a greeny yellow, if it doesnt you know its a flow related issue as CO2 isn't getting to that position very well


----------



## Midnight (1 Nov 2009)

Jack middleton said:
			
		

> try placing the DC in different areas of the tank to see if it remains a greeny yellow, if it doesnt you know its a flow related issue as CO2 isn't getting to that position very well


Aready tried that but DC colour stays the same at each end of the tank. It's currently diagonally opposite the Reactor and is almost yellow. 

Yesterday I thinned the plants out to see if there was a problem with mass. Although there' s been no significant change in the DC colour I am very sure circulation will be greater.


----------

